# pork butt taking too long....



## jerseydrew (Jan 6, 2013)

been cooking a 6.75 butt all night (on smoker 9:30 pm) at 225 degrees i was assuming it to be done at 11-12 today for a party i'm having at 3. well it's 1 pm and the butt is still stuck at 170 degrees so i bumped up the temp to 240 just to hopefully have this thing ready to serve at 3-3:30


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2013)

Have you checked the therm in the smoker ??    It could be wrong....  Foil the butt and the temp will go up faster.... You are at the "dreaded stall"...  evaporative cooling from the moisture in the meat.....   foiling will stop that...   Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a long time for a 7lb butt. Are you sure your smoker is really at 225?


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 6, 2013)

wrap in aluminum foil.. now.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jan 6, 2013)

If I am on a time deadline I always do my butts/shoulders at at least 240F to help push through the stall faster. That being said, i would think yours should have been done around noon or earlier also. I would think maybe one of your two temps are wrong, either your smoker temp isnt really 225 or your IT if off.

Best thing you can do now IMO is bump it up as high as you can, 275-300  and let it go until its ready in order to try and meet your 3pm deadline.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 6, 2013)

I recently found that 225 isnt neccessary..

Nor is foiling...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128258/todays-smoke-a-tale-of-two-butts

  Craig


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 6, 2013)

well i did foil it. and cranked the guru up to 275. i think the pit probe on the guru might be off. my WSM dome therm in now registering 225 when the guru says 275. and from everyone on here it seems that grate temp is lower then the dome temp so i think i may have been cooking at 200 all night. 

which is why my brisket took 10 hrs for 4lb flats.


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the help today! Got everything rockin and we ate brisket and ribs while the butt rested. I am going to.have to check the calibration on both therms and see which one is reading correctly.


----------



## jerseydrew (Jan 7, 2013)

well i figured it out fellas. all my therms were off. i took for granted that BBQ Guru had "calibrated the unit beforehand. well i did the ice water and boiling water test and it was off by 10 degrees. so now my guru is calibrated. also took the dome therm off my WSM and found out that is set ~10 degrees cold my guess to give you grate temp. so when the WSM was saying i was cooking at 215 when my guru said 225 there was a reason for it, HA! 

well next one should go much better. although food came out FANTASTIC it just took forever.


----------



## unionguynw (Jan 7, 2013)

Isn't it a great feeling when you get to the bottom of a problem?


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 7, 2013)

I like to cook at a range 275* +/- 25* without foiling.  I still hit the stall but at a higher temp and a shorter stall. ...and less time.


----------

